# Bob Sikes Octagon



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys just a quick question, i'm going out to the little octagon next to bob sikes bridge in the next couple of days. I know alot of people catch redfish and I have seen someone catch a crevalle jack there. What bait do you guys recommend?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

When i fish there i usually use men haden,shrimp, or pin fish.you might have better luck going to the old bob sykes bridge.

Good luck


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

the longer bridge will give you a better shot of finding a school of bait or jacks. I've heard guys live lining crippled menhaden under schools of bait.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Alright thanks guys!


----------

